# Park Distance Control, Folding Mirrors, etc.



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Trunk Lid Sensor*

Can anyone tell me if the Trunk Lid Sensor (the gizmo that senses if there isn't enough room for the top to be stowed) is standard with the Sport Package, or do I need to purchase the Parking Sensor in order to get this feature?


----------



## SeaTreg (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (ChicagoVW)*

There is no trunk lid sensor. If you are trying to lower the top with stuff back where the top stores, you are going to have some problems! The only internal sensor is if the luggage cover is up, the top lowering sequence will not initiate. The parking sensors will determine if there is enough room behind the car to have the trunk lid pivot backwards when the top lowers.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (SeaTreg)*

Thanks, I didn't mean room in the actual trunk, I meant the gizmo that makes sure there is enough room behind the car for the trunk to pivot open. 
I've seen conflicting information regarding this feature. One is that you need the Parking Assist option to ensure there is enough room and the other is that the trunk sensor is standard.
I was looking for confirmation either way.


----------



## NaustinJ (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (ChicagoVW)*

It is standard in the UK, a $350 US Option. I did not order it... then went back and decided I wanted it but it was too late. I parallel park a lot, and it checks to see if the car behind is far enough away to put down top. If the car is too close, I have a feeling it will be bad news and $$$$$.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (NaustinJ)*

Alrighty -- see two different thoughts. I'd love to know for sure as if it doesn't come standard, then I need to quickly order the park assist.
BTW, I parallel park a lot as well (live in the City), but it never occurred to me to get the park assist because I generally don't bump the car behind me. So I'm curious, are you not a great parallel parker (honestly not trying to be rude!), or does it just make you feel better about parallel parking?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (Domdog31)*

The park assist is not standard in any package with the 2.0T. It is a separate $350 option.


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (flheat)*

I could be wrong but the Parking Assitance and the Trunk/Roof sensor are two different items. Park Assitance is an extra option for all models even the V6's. The Trunk/Roof sensor is standard. It measures where there is enough room to put the top down or not. If something is in the way the roof will not open or close depending on what position its in at the time.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (ehdg eos)*

Park Distance Control system, ultrasonic, activated by shifting into reverse or by pressing a button next to the shift lever. Sensors are located in the rear and front bumpers and in the front grille. PDC is deactivated at approx. 9.3 mph (15 km/hr), or by pressing the button again. PDC includes a Trunk Lid Assist function, operating independently as soon as the trunk lid is released to move the CSC roof. The Trunk Lid Assistant monitors a distance of about 20 inches behind the vehicle, to ensure that the roof has enough space for opening/closing. This is a separate $350 option and not part of any package. Source VW Eos Specs http://www.vw.com/vwcom/conten...s.pdf
Does someone without PDC want to back their Eos 10 inches from a wall and proceed to raise the roof for the benefit of the mass?










_Modified by flheat at 6:10 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (cityjohn)*

Living in a mostly suburban town I dont' parallel park much so honestly I'm really not that skilled at it which is why I'm consitering the $350 option...consitering it more of a bumper (and top?) insurance policy than a sesor looking after everything for me. I mean..I can adjust my seat manually and turn on and off my headlights too no problem but that doesn't mean I don't think it's cool to have the car make it easier. The sensors aren't a nessesity, they are a convenence which is a common theme in a luxury-oriented car like the eos.
Has anyone gotten the sensor...does it seem worth the 350?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_Has anyone gotten the sensor...does it seem worth the 350? 

I have the park distance control (PDC) sensors on my Phaeton, and I think they are great. I also retrofitted them onto the Golf I owned before I bought the Phaeton, and liked having them on that car as well.
The main advantage of the sensors, I think, is that they enable you to get much closer to an object behind you than you would dare to try if you didn't have the sensors.
Note that all the VW OEM sensor installations include a provision that allows you to add a defined distance (up to 15 cm, I think) to the back of the car to allow for the installation of a bike rack or trailer hitch. In other words, you can set the sensors up so that they show the "you have arrived - don't go any further" message when you still have 15 cm remaining. 
Michael


----------



## notawagon (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (justme97)*

I got stuck with the PDC in order to get a car this month otherwise the way I wanted it. I NEVER park close to anyone and certainly not close enough to risk bumper damage. Although YOU might be a good driver and the PDC will allow you to park close(r), it's the other driver you can't control or get enough protection from. You can always spot the NYC cars from their beat-up bumpers.
The other really funny feature is the electric folding side mirrors which I think will come with 3.2 sport and lux package cars. I know they might come in handy in a car wash, but since most of you won't take your Eos to a carwash and risk your roof seals from leaking...
If you will use them so you can park in tight parking spots, you might think again. Since the Eos has no protective body side moulding, you'll be inviting huge SUVs, pickup trucks, and twenty-year-old cars with 200 pound doors to pepper your virgin doors like schrapnel.
No thanks. I'll continue to park over here. WAY over here. And some idiot will still park right next to me even though I NEVER take up two spots.
Oh well. At least I'll have my Eos. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (notawagon)*

The folding mirrors are a nice feature. I sure hope they come on the V6 version. I have them on my Passat now and use them constantly as I always fold in my mirrors before pulling into the garage.


----------



## hulahoops (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (ehdg eos)*

Standard on the UK spec V6


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (notawagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notawagon* »_...The other really funny feature is the electric folding side mirrors...

I can tell that you have never owned a car with this feature. I have electric folding side mirrors on two VWs - a Phaeton and a Golf - and they are very handy when parking in your own garage. You fold them in, and all of a sudden the car is, literally, a foot narrower. It makes it a heck of a lot easier to get in and out of the garage to get hoses, garden tools, trash bins, etc. without having to move the car.
The primary purpose of folding side mirrors is to allow access to narrow laneways and narrow garage door openings in Europe. In North America, they are kind of pointless except for the convenience they offer in your own garage. There is no point at all in folding them in when going through car washes (touchless or otherwise), because if you fold them in, the mirror doesn't get washed very well.
Michael


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (flheat)*

I have park distance on my car and it was a $350 factory option. It is interesting that the VW literature including the "Standard Equipment" document you attached here indicates that the car has sensors both front AND rear. My car only has the sensors in the back bumper. There are no sensors in the front bumper and grill as noted here and in the owner's manual. 
I was told by the dealer that if you do not have the park distance sensor, you will not have the "roof assist" function that warns you if you are too close to something to raise or lower the roof.


----------



## timetrip (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (ATLeos)*

Hmm, I have a regular 2.0T Eos with no packages. I was at the Epcot parking lot, and I wanted to take the top down when I was leaving. The roof started to open, but then the top stopped moving when the MFD said "tailgate swings out". I realized then that I was too close to the car behind me, although it looked far enough away when I started. I pulled forward, and then it worked fine. So from my observations, the trunk sensor is included on at least the 2.0T model....


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (timetrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timetrip* »_Hmm, I have a regular 2.0T Eos with no packages. I was at the Epcot parking lot, and I wanted to take the top down when I was leaving. The roof started to open, but then the top stopped moving when the MFD said "tailgate swings out". I realized then that I was too close to the car behind me, although it looked far enough away when I started. I pulled forward, and then it worked fine. So from my observations, the trunk sensor is included on at least the 2.0T model....

We have a similar car (2.0T with no pkg, just radio/wheel/dsg upgrades). So if thats true, I'm quite happy to hear it. That is nice to know for sure. Thanks for the info ... wonder how/where they hid the sensor then...?!


----------



## timetrip (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (Shaka)*

I wouldn't say "for sure" It was just my observation once







It could always have been a fluke screwup in the lowering of the roof :-\. Obviously I haven't gone out of my way to try and reproduce it


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

If someone really wanted to find out, someone could hold a bed pillowsheet right behind the car, and then try to operatethe roof... Worst case the trunk hits the pillow...
How about it ?


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (timetrip)*

OK, I just did an experiment. I always get the "tailgate swings out" warning. I put a tall cardboard box behind my car and put the roof up and down. The tailgate swung out without additional warning and moved the box. Therefore, without the parking assist, the tailgate can get damaged if you are too close to an object.


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (flheat)*

Yeah I just called a friend who works for a VW dealer and had EOS-specific training and he concurred... w/o park assist, you can hit stuff. BE CAREFUL!!!
He also pointed out that even if you get the warning w/park assist you can press the top controls again and over-ride the warning. BE CAREFUL!


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (Shaka)*

But at least there is a warning, right? I'm OK with the car telling me that there's a problem but not preventing it -- I can just look for the warning when I'm lowering the roof.


----------



## SunRise (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (Shaka)*

I did order the park sensor (trunk lid) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif at least I’ll know if someone is to close behind me when I’m at one of those long wait enter-section (traffic light) and I want to open/close the top (show off).
















'Still looking for an EOS cap (baseball style)







'


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (ChicagoVW)*

When you are lowering your convertible top the MFD (the LCD display in the center of your instrument cluster) will display a message (something like 'convertible top operating' or something like that, forget exactly what it says). While that is happening it starts the roof operation.
If you have the park assist, I have been told (but have not yet witnessed it myself) that it will STOP and warn you on the MFD that there is an item in close proximity (if it feels there is something in the way). However I was also told you could then release, and again press the top-down controls to over-ride the warning. All of this is just what i've been told by a well-informed VW salesman.
If you do NOT have the park assist, the top will say its going down on the MFD, but it will NOT warn you of anything in proximity and will not stop unless there is a different fault like a bad motor, or something like that. You do get an MFD message when lowering/raising the top .. but you wont get any info/warning regarding rear proximity issues.


----------



## timetrip (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (flheat)*

Hmm.. well there you have it. I stand corrected


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (Shaka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaka* »_When you are lowering your convertible top the MFD (the LCD display in the center of your instrument cluster) will display a message (something like 'convertible top operating' or something like that, forget exactly what it says). While that is happening it starts the roof operation.
If you have the park assist, I have been told (but have not yet witnessed it myself) that it will STOP and warn you on the MFD that there is an item in close proximity (if it feels there is something in the way). However I was also told you could then release, and again press the top-down controls to over-ride the warning. All of this is just what i've been told by a well-informed VW salesman.
If you do NOT have the park assist, the top will say its going down on the MFD, but it will NOT warn you of anything in proximity and will not stop unless there is a different fault like a bad motor, or something like that. You do get an MFD message when lowering/raising the top .. but you wont get any info/warning regarding rear proximity issues.

This is 100% correct. The sensors for both fetures are the same sensors, so the option is required, though it should be standard....
By the way, the top needs 12.5 inches behind the car to safely operate. The sensors stop the top with less than 19.5 inches, just incase what it sees is an irregular shape, and is closer than it thinks.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (TURBO PAUL)*

Paul,
Does VW have a kit that can be installed after-market for the park distance control? I wish that this particular feature had been more clearly explained or delineated in the sales materials. What I read was that this option was to help you park and there was nothing about the trunk lid sensor. Perhaps a better name for the option is Parking Assist & Trunk Lid Sensor or something like that.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Although I do not feel cheated out of an important feature by not having the Park Asist as standard...
Since most cars in the US are not "ordered" but instead picked at the lot, I wonder how long it will take before someone figures out how to install the sensors after delivery, and how much it would cost. They can't be that expensive since the option was something like $350 right ?


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso) adding park distance*

I like having the park distance on both my cars and find it very worthwhile. Your VW parts department can tell what parts need to be ordered (typically a controller, sounding device, four sensors and wiring harness). The labor is most likely going to be the biggest part of the cost. You will need to remove the bumper, drill holes in the bumper for the sensors, have the sensors painted your body color and then run the wiring to connect the system. It might be more cost effective to go with an after market system that wires to your backup light circuit and uses a radar device that is mounted behind the plastic bumper. I used one of those a few years ago on a car that did not have factory park distance and found it to be just as effective.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Trunk Lid Sensor (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Paul,
Does VW have a kit that can be installed after-market for the park distance control? *I wish that this particular feature had been more clearly explained or delineated in the sales materials*. What I read was that this option was to help you park and there was nothing about the trunk lid sensor. Perhaps a better name for the option is Parking Assist & Trunk Lid Sensor or something like that.


Not that I know of....we were made well aware of this since the beginning, back in April when we first drove the cars, sorry that your salesperson wasn't as well informed.












_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 12:38 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

Most of the type of people that come to forums like these are the type that would not let a salesman "sell" them anything. Most of us are the type that research our purchases in great detail before we even darken the door of a dealership. The smart salespeople at a dealership are better knowing what type of customer they have...vs the kind of cars they sell sadly. The truly sucessful sales people are the ones that understand their customer as much as they understand their product. In the case of most people here, the salesperson is much better off just standing back, answering questions and letting us buy the product. I think it would be extremely difficult to know everything about every product in inventory. Some of the people do, but they are the rare individuals like Turbo Paul who love what they do and don't just treat it as a job.

Sadly most of the people are there just to have a job and don't love what they do.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_...I wonder how long it will take before someone figures out how to install the sensors after delivery, and how much it would cost. They can't be that expensive since the option was something like $350 right ?

If only it was true.
I installed PDC (using all the OEM components, not an aftermarket kit) on my 2002 Golf. I think the parts bill was about $700, and that was 4 years ago. To retrofit PDC, you need the following parts:
- a new rear bumper (or valence) that has the holes for the sensors
- sensor holding brackets
- sensors
- wiring harness
- controller
- speaker
It was a fun exercise, but to be honest, I don't think I would want to go through it again. Plus... back in 2002, PDC sensors were always black. Now, they are body coloured, which means an additional cost to paint the sensors.
If anyone wants to see what is involved, here is a link to a thread I posted about the retrofit on the TDI Club forum way back when: Retrofitting OEM Park Distance Control
Michael


----------

